# Is buying turnips on other people's islands for higher considered cheating?



## Figo (Apr 12, 2020)

I know a lot of people do this, and I'm sure Nintendo is fine with it. But is this cheating on the same level that time traveling is cheating? I never time travel by the way.
I want to play this game in the most legitimate way, and don't want to ruin my experience.

So what do you think?

P.S - I have no problems with how you play your game. The game is yours, so you can play it however you want


----------



## Arrei (Apr 12, 2020)

It isn't. I'm pretty sure this was a mechanic that's been encouraged all the way back in the GCN days when visiting other towns meant taking their entire memory card - like official material would outright recommend cooperating with friends and family to make a profit. It's just become much easier to do than initially envisioned with the advent of internet connections in video games since Wild World.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 12, 2020)

I think it depends on what you view as the "correct" way to play the game. Technically, this game can be played completely solo without trading, which means that you could view anything thats to do with trading as cheating.

I don't personally seek people out online with high turnip prices, but I do ask my friends what their prices are. Its not that I view that as cheating, but I personally want to take a risk with the stalk market and knowing that you'll have a 100% chance of making profit isnt really a risk.


----------



## allainah (Apr 12, 2020)

its hard to say because visiting someones town and selling turnips is not cheating, but when it's mixed with hella time traveling for the purpose of buying at a low price + selling at a high every single time then yeah. it's a form of cheating.

i mean i do it too, so don't scream at me lmao


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 12, 2020)

wait isn't trading and playing the game with friends part of the game/game mechanics? i mean just look at the fishing tourney, you can join your friends & get the points. friend did it on my island because it's already over for them.

this is no different than going to your friends to catch a certain fish, buy a certain furniture, trade, or really, anything. it would feel cheating when they're time traveling, but other than that, it's part of the game. we even had petitions before that you should visit your friends to accomplish them.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm sorry, pardon the French but..._REALLY?_ I mean, okay, time travelling bad, stinky sure BUT, the stalk market revolves around multiplayer aspects >_BECAUSE_< of the nip patterns. You could have a descending pattern (Small Spike in New Leaf) than ascending (Big Spike in New Leaf) or random (Random Spike in New Leaf). You have no choice than to fly to other islands to save the bells you wasted if you were having the worst streak within the whole week. Stalk market is a form of gambling because of that but you can prevent losses by going to other players. It is completely fair and is a part of the game's core mechanic. If people even considered the thought of selling the nips to other players as cheating then they can opt out of it. It's 1000% optional.

Edit: Didn't consider TTing for the prices then I guess that's cheating but if it's natural then I guess it's ok.


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2020)

I personally consider it cheating if people time travelled to get those prices.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 12, 2020)

No, travelling to other towns to sell turnips has always been encouraged, like shopping and trading fruit.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 12, 2020)

I mean... no, but I will point out that the game didn't give me the Nook Miles reward for buying my first turnips because they were bought in another town. It was only this past week, when prices were low in my town and I bought there, that I got that reward.

edit: that’s not to say I think the game thinks traveling to other towns for stalk market activities is cheating. It’s just a weird quirks of the NM program. It doesn’t do this with making a profit by selling in another town, so I’m not sure why that’s the case with buying.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 12, 2020)

Figo said:


> I know a lot of people do this, and I'm sure Nintendo is fine with it. But is this cheating on the same level that time traveling is cheating? I never time travel by the way.
> I want to play this game in the most legitimate way, and don't want to ruin my experience.
> 
> So what do you think?
> ...



Oh another topic about "cheating".  I always seem to get in trouble when I post my voice about it.  Its not "cheating".  I just don't do it. Because you will never lose at Turnip ever since someone or multiple of people will have over 500+ and you will never run out of money ever again.  For example when I sold both my turnips at 215 and 123, I made around 300K for 2 weeks (which is very little) but I was offer by someone with a 634 sell rate but I decline because if I had accepted, I would make around 3 millions+.  At that point might as well get rid of most of my fruit trees or save those for decoration purposes.  I want to play this game until the next AC come out, it all about taking it slow.  But its not cheating but at the same time you will never lose at the turnips market.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 12, 2020)

My honest opinion? Yes, it is a bit cheaty to me. To me, it feels like an undeserved 'second chance'. You waited it out on your own island only to be greeted with a fairly undesirable turnip pattern, followed by some not to savoury prices... but hey, at least like six of your buddies have prices over 400! 

Just doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## coderp (Apr 12, 2020)

My brother and I both TT, but we made a rule not to _sell _Turnips in each other's towns. It's too easy for one of us to sit on a sunday, and for the other to hop days until they get a great profit margin. We've both engaged in the Stalk Market, but we only sell in other people's towns, and always leave a nicely sized tip!

That said... I don't consider it cheating to sell turnips in another town, but I do consider it cheating if you TT to get good prices.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 12, 2020)

I only consider hacking and using exploits as cheating, and time travelling/going to someone else's town to get stuff that you don't have neither counts as cheating or exploits.

And believe me, getting bells is slightly hard. So getting a lower turnip price to buy turnips at isn't cheating in my eyes.


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Apr 12, 2020)

Neither this nor TT is cheating. Some people just can't handle someone not playing _their _way and being as it's not summer yet (where the real money is), grinding Bells is being pretty difficult if you're not running an online shop of some kind so absolutely go for it if you find one.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 12, 2020)

I don't think it's cheating at all! Nintendo has always encouraged us to "play together" afterall.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 12, 2020)

If Nintendo considered it cheating, they wouldn't let you TT or buy/sell turnips in other towns.


----------



## Larimar (Apr 12, 2020)

If it was cheating then Nintendo wouldnt allow it, but they actually actively encourage it, thus why you can do so in the first place. If you feel like it might be too easy for you then you can always opt out :O I'm constantly spending my bells on projects for my town so I'm always looking for other towns with good prices when mine arent. 

I actually ended up with a massive spike of 557 bells just 2 days ago, but I had already sold my turnips earlier in the week for less in another town (at least 400 tho) because my prices were constantly declining and were at 65 the last I had checked, so I didnt think they'd improve xD So just know that even if you find a good deal in another town, you'll still have that small chance of the prices hitting it big in your town and then end up facepalming


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 12, 2020)

Larimar said:


> If it was cheating then Nintendo wouldnt allow it, but they actually actively encourage it, thus why you can do so in the first place. If you feel like it might be too easy for you then you can always opt out :O I'm constantly spending my bells on projects for my town so I'm always looking for other towns with good prices when mine arent.
> 
> I actually ended up with a massive spike of 557 bells just 2 days ago, but I had already sold my turnips earlier in the week for less in another town (at least 400 tho) because my prices were constantly declining and were at 65 the last I had checked, so I didnt think they'd improve xD So just know that even if you find a good deal in another town, you'll still have that small chance of the prices hitting it big in your town and then end up facepalming



Do you know what day you have the 557 price and if it was morning or evening?

I'm trying to figure out the stalk market.


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 12, 2020)

If anyone thinks this is cheating, please leave and don’t come back. Stop telling other people how to play a game they payed $60 for.


----------



## allainah (Apr 12, 2020)

Mink777 said:


> If anyone thinks this is cheating, please leave and don’t come back. Stop telling other people how to play a game they payed $60 for.


 
no ones telling you how to play. its called an opinion. maybe you should leave lol


----------



## nammie (Apr 12, 2020)

I mean it seems like they really pushed the multiplayer/trading aspect this time round (i.e. you basically cant even get all the fruits, flowers, nook miles items variations without trading), so no, I think it's totally fine?

Personally I don't play animal crossing to grind, I play it to talk to cute villagers and decorate my town, and if I can make 5mil in a week instead of 500k then why not


----------



## mystery (Apr 12, 2020)

Only cheating IMO if the other person time traveled to get those prices. Nothing wrong with going to someone’s town that happens to have good prices.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 12, 2020)

I don't think it resembles cheating at all. If that's cheating, then any sort of trading / transaction should be considered cheating, which would be kind of ridiculous to me!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 12, 2020)

I think it's encouraged tbh? There's a reason why the prices aren't the same for everyone every day. Nintendo always encourages playing online with other people and turnip prices are no exception!


----------



## Katy88 (Apr 12, 2020)

Animal Crossing is such an open game that the only rules are those you impose on yourself.

I will only sell turnips in my own shop or my brother's; to me there has to be a risk of 'losing' for it to be a fun gamble. But I don't consider it cheating to find turnip prices online; all playstyles are equally valid imo.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 23, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> My honest opinion? Yes, it is a bit cheaty to me. To me, it feels like an undeserved 'second chance'. You waited it out on your own island only to be greeted with a fairly undesirable turnip pattern, followed by some not to savoury prices... but hey, at least like six of your buddies have prices over 400!
> 
> Just doesn't seem right to me.



Wait so I'm not the only one feeling like this? I'm not the only sane one here, thank you!


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 23, 2020)

If we weren't meant to, Nintendo  could have easily disabled the Stalk Market while online.

Imagine Timmy saying "I'm sorry, the Stalk Market is temporarily closed while the island is accepting visitors"

But I do feel like it's too easy to make money since the internet is so massive, you're guaranteed to find a good price.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Wait so I'm not the only one feeling like this? I'm not the only sane one here, thank you!



Don't get me wrong, they're more than welcome to sell on another island for a good price, I just personally think its a cheesy second chance. Even I'll admit I've gone to other islands/towns in New Leaf on the odd occasion.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 23, 2020)

Mink777 said:


> If anyone thinks this is cheating, please leave and don’t come back. Stop telling other people how to play a game they payed $60 for.



I'm so sick of this "I pay 60 dollars for the game I'm entitle to do whatever I want". Duper also bought the game as well and I take it they are also entitle to do what they want as well?  Modder also bought the game.  Ebay seller also bought the game as well.

Also this is OP opinion so don't poke the cow until its come home.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I'm so sick of this "I pay 60 dollars for the game I'm entitle to do whatever I want". Duper also bought the game as well and I take it they are also entitle to do what they want as well?  Modder also bought the game.  Ebay seller also bought the game as well.
> 
> Also this is OP opinion so don't poke the cow until its come home.



I mean, they did pay for the game, so they ARE welcome to play how they wish. Just like we're each allowed our own opinion, no matter how wrong or right those opinions are.


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 23, 2020)

Time traveling isn't cheating and the turnip market always worked this way.
Ever since WW, nintendo added in a lot of features to increase online multiplayer and the stalk market is one of those things. If it were "cheating" then nintendo wouldn't allow you to sell on friends islands like how you cant trade fish/bugs or donate to other peoples museums.


----------



## JustAWeavile (Apr 23, 2020)

YOU  CANNOT  CHEAT  IN  A  NON-COMPETITIVE  GAME  BASED  ON  PERSONAL  CUSTOMIZATION  

Do you boo


----------



## shuba (Apr 23, 2020)

i'd say that visiting random people on turnip.exchange or whatever every week to make 10 mil in a few minutes is _somewhat_ unintended, or rather very cheesy. not cheating just cheesing the money making mechanic imo.
but visiting your friends or even having a little chat on forums before visiting already seems normal and like its fulfilling its purpose of encouraging players to socialize/visit



thelonewanderer said:


> Duper also bought the game as well and I take it they are also entitle to do what they want as well?


i think dupers in particular are definitely cheating because they exploited a bug in the game that got FIXED just a few days later. (they're still allowed to do it imo because the effects it has on other players is rather minimal in this game, it does mess up the economy for online trades a bit but that has a way of getting messed up over time anyways. it is NOT as directly harmful to other players as cheating in idk.... fps games..wouldnt mind either if they got banned tho lol)


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 23, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Don't get me wrong, they're more than welcome to sell on another island for a good price, I just personally think its a cheesy second chance. Even I'll admit I've gone to other islands/towns in New Leaf on the odd occasion.



Dude I was beginning to think I was the only Insane or Sane person here!  When I get online, we should hang out since we have similar thinking style.  

I think online stalk market is fine if you are playing with a few of your buddies but using the entire online network mean its no longer a gamble.  Taking a loss is part of the turnip experience.  But I guess most don't share our viewpoint.

Also New Leaf is different due to beatle farming.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



Irishchai said:


> Time traveling isn't cheating and the turnip market always worked this way.
> Ever since WW, nintendo added in a lot of features to increase online multiplayer and the stalk market is one of those things. If it were "cheating" then nintendo wouldn't allow you to sell on friends islands like how you cant trade fish/bugs or donate to other peoples museums.



Nintendo also care about money more than anything else.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Wait so I'm not the only one feeling like this? I'm not the only sane one here, thank you!


Just because you think people cheat for literally playing the game doesnt mean everyone who doesnt have that opinion is insane lmao


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 23, 2020)

JustAWeavile said:


> YOU  CANNOT  CHEAT  IN  A  NON-COMPETITIVE  GAME  BASED  ON  PERSONAL  CUSTOMIZATION
> 
> Do you boo



I don't even know where to began.  Your statement couldn't be anymore wrong. Cheating in a non-competitive game is more damaging than a competitive game. Competitive game are monitor and affects only those in competition and often have someone assign to moderate said competition.  

There is no moderator in a non-competitive game.  Duper for example have destroy the online economy probably for forever and that affect everyone.

Stop with this non-competitive talk.  If it non-competitive, why are people fighting in auction for their dreamy, paying microtransaction on ebay for NMT?  The spirit of the game has been crush.  

Non-competitive...yeah not happening bud


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I don't even know where to began.  Your statement couldn't be anymore wrong. Cheating in a non-competitive game is more damaging than a competitive game. Competitive game are monitor and affects only those in competition and often have someone assign to moderate said competition.
> 
> There is no moderator in a non-competitive game.  Duper for example have destroy the online economy probably for forever and that affect everyone.
> 
> ...


I'm honestly convinced every single post you make is just satire and not actually serious


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 23, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> I'm honestly convinced every single post you make is just satire and not actually serious



Hmm...probably my writing style.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I don't even know where to began.  Your statement couldn't be anymore wrong. Cheating in a non-competitive game is more damaging than a competitive game. Competitive game are monitor and affects only those in competition and often have someone assign to moderate said competition.
> 
> There is no moderator in a non-competitive game.  Duper for example have destroy the online economy probably for forever and that affect everyone.
> 
> ...


Oh no, I can't even understand what your trying to get at here, please be more informed when you post!


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 23, 2020)

theres no such thing as cheating in the game lol unless you're hacking or making use of glitches.


----------



## JustAWeavile (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I don't even know where to began.  Your statement couldn't be anymore wrong. Cheating in a non-competitive game is more damaging than a competitive game. Competitive game are monitor and affects only those in competition and often have someone assign to moderate said competition.
> 
> There is no moderator in a non-competitive game.  Duper for example have destroy the online economy probably for forever and that affect everyone.
> 
> ...



Wow could you be any more condescending and rude  it IS non-competitive. The animals ARE just pixels. On every thread I see you you're constantly being rude to others and being condescending because they play a different way than you do. Stop gatekeeping. Most of the community has been rolling their eyes at you and that's coming from an OG crosser that's been playing since 04


----------



## Mairen (Apr 23, 2020)

Since getting more established in the game, I have a small group of 5 friends that I play together with. We'll share turnip prices amongst each other and if someone has a good rate, we'll sell in their town.

 I chose not to search for better prices outside of that circle because it kind of takes the fun of the gamble away. Someone on this website for example is 'always' going to have a price above 500 at some point, so if I used the whole of the web, I know I could find a super high price every time and it just wouldn't be fun? Maybe I'm strange for thinking that, but the whole risk aspect adds some excitement to it all.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 23, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Oh no, I can't even understand what your trying to get at here, please be more informed when you post!



I tend to post out of the box stuff, so that why it hard for other to comprehend at time. I just assume people can put two and two together and figure out the equation to the puzzle.  

I apologize otherwise

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



JustAWeavile said:


> Wow could you be any more condescending and rude  it IS non-competitive. The animals ARE just pixels. On every thread I see you you're constantly being rude to others and being condescending because they play a different way than you do. Stop gatekeeping. Most of the community has been rolling their eyes at you and that's coming from an OG crosser that's been playing since 04



Well I'm also an Animal Crossing veteran so I don't know what 04 has to do with anything?


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 23, 2020)

JustAWeavile said:


> YOU  CANNOT  CHEAT  IN  A  NON-COMPETITIVE  GAME  BASED  ON  PERSONAL  CUSTOMIZATION



That's actually wrong. Cheating has nothing to do with competition. The exact definition is 

"Act dishonestly or unfairly in order to gain an advantage, especially in a game or examination."

There is no mention of involvement of competition or second party, though cheating in a competition, or cheating  someone are examples of cheating.

I'm not discussing Turnips or TT here, but rather what is cheating. You want to TT or sell turnips, go for it.


Also, since this game has a player driven economy, cheating or exploiting can affect everyone playing. Look at the NMT nonsense going around.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 23, 2020)

Mairen said:


> Since getting more established in the game, I have a small group of 5 friends that I play together with. We'll share turnip prices amongst each other and if someone has a good rate, we'll sell in their town.
> 
> I chose not to search for better prices outside of that circle because it kind of takes the fun of the gamble away. Someone on this website for example is 'always' going to have a price above 500 at some point, so if I used the whole of the web, I know I could find a super high price every time and it just wouldn't be fun? Maybe I'm strange for thinking that, but the whole risk aspect adds some excitement to it all.



There is no risk when using the online stalk market.  Turnip isn't even a gamble at that point.  I rather dupe than play the online stalk market because it literally the exact same thing.  Playing with a group of buddies is probably what Nintendo intended in the first place.

I mean non-TTers say they want the game to be slow but using the online turnip market and making money quick is literally the opposite of "slow".  

I follow the rule of Animal Crossing but when it come to the online stalk market, I question Nintendo philosophy.  Its probably all about money for Nintendo so perhaps we should all TT and dupe and everything cause they can't even follow their own principle!

Though they did nerf interest rate from 99,999 to 9,999 (from what I read) so if that doesn't say they are against TTers, I don't know what other evidence I can use. Ultimately hurt us the most so it show Nintendo has no idea what they are even doing anymore.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2020)

If Nintendo is against people going to other towns to sell turnips they can easily make it like everything else (ordering from catalog, placing/moving items, donating to the museum, etc) and make it so you cant sell Turnips somewhere else or while your gates are open.

Can we stop saying Nintendo is against time traveling? Because trust me they would patch out time traveling completely if they were 100% against it like people are claiming.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 23, 2020)

The only reason I resorted to selling turnips online is because I was no longer enjoying the part of the game where I had to make a tarantula island and grind tarantulas. It was bearable at first but the water bugs came and making money was honestly no fun, to the point where I was dreading the time of day that I usually would do it. I sold my turnips online so I wouldn't have to grind those darn things ever again. My friend basically said it's cheating and said he wouldn't play with me and said people who did that ruin his game and make him mad. What's the point of wanting people to not enjoy the game their way? Just cuz I did that does not mean I didn't work hard to create my island. I think people should stop being so judgmental  about how people enjoy this game. I'd rather someone time travel and keep enjoying this game than put it down forever because it's too slow for them. Same goes with any play style. Just cuz it doesn't mirror mine doesn't make it wrong. At the end of the day, it is just a game and it's the person behind the screen's happiness that matters more to me. I would never ever make someone feel bad for the way they play.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 23, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Also, since this game has a player driven economy, cheating or exploiting can affect everyone playing. Look at the NMT nonsense going around.



I don't remember anything like this happening in New Leaf (Maybe it was because I started playing later New Leaf than most) I got free things and villagers for cheap all the time (I got Coco in New Leaf for nearly nothing!) But New Horizons...I don't want to say community but the trading community seems nearly toxic with the driving up bids for a certain cat (Which I had gotten in my Campsite and while the high prices tempted me to sell him, I did just give him away to a friend)

I still don't quite get how people get like 300 NMT, I TT a lot and I don't have enough miles for that much! But I'm kind of off topic a bit LOL


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Though they did nerf interest rate from 99,999 to 9,999 (from what I read) so if that doesn't say they are against TTers, I don't know what other evidence I can use. Ultimately hurt us the most so it show Nintendo has no idea what they are even doing anymore.



Good grief, they want to take away a measly 90,000 bells from us that takes 30 days to earn, and requires us to already be filthy rich?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



Sudsofsplash said:


> I still don't quite get how people get like 300 NMT, I TT a lot and I don't have enough miles for that much! But I'm kind of off topic a bit LOL



300 NMT cost around $7-$10 on Ebay. The sellers have modified Switches, in which they just dump 300 NMTs in your town and restore from a backup of their save.

You could also charge other players 1-5 NMT per visit to your island for things like:

Sahara
Celeste
Turnips
Villagers crafting
Shooting Stars
Villager trades

I am against NMT trades of all forms, but those are ways that exist :/


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 23, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Good grief, they want to take away a measly 90,000 bells from us that takes 30 days to earn, and requires us to already be filthy rich?



Hey there I made like 400 bells last month, this interest cut would only net me 40 measly bells!  You can't even buy anything with 40 bells?

Come to think of it this actually hurt TTers more than non-tters even though it affect us, TTers will have to put in 10X more effort than before the patch.  I'm okay with this!


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Come to think of it this actually hurt TTers more than non-tters even though it affect us, TTers will have to put in 10X more effort than before the patch.  I'm okay with this!



That is true. I make so much in 30 days, I won't miss the 90k, but it's sad to know that I could potentially be getting it prepatch.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Hey there I made like 400 bells last month, this interest cut would only net me 40 measly bells!  You can't even buy anything with 40 bells?
> 
> Come to think of it this actually hurt TTers more than non-tters even though it affect us, TTers will have to put in 10X more effort than before the patch.  I'm okay with this!


If someone is going to TT to get a ton of interest they're going to do it. Doesnt matter if they time travel 1 year or 100 years. Theyll do as much TTing as they want to get the amount of bells they need.

400 bells is a sea bass for god sake. I didnt even notice interest last month and I had over 10mil bells in the bank!


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 23, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> That is true. I make so much in 30 days, I won't miss the 90k, but it's sad to know that I could potentially be getting it prepatch.



Come to think of it, since I'm always broke and never have enough in my saving.  Does having it last minute before the month end give you that interest or do you have to have interest there for however many days like a real bank does?

But yeah if I end up ever making decent bells from Beatles in the summer, that 90K extra won't be there, that kind of frustrating.  But TTers tell me how they play don't affect anyone?  I'm confuse by these two totally opposite result.  Can you clarify for me?  (I know you don't TT)  That was a figurative question.  

So that 90K every month loss...as if building cost wasn't high enough...for non-tters.  I like getting screw over.  I mean who doesn't?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Come to think of it, since I'm always broke and never have enough in my saving.  Does having it last minute before the month end give you that interest or do you have to have interest there for however many days like a real bank does?
> 
> But yeah if I end up ever making decent bells from Beatles in the summer, that 90K extra won't be there, that kind of frustrating.  But TTers tell me how they play don't affect anyone?  I'm confuse by these two totally opposite result.  Can you clarify for me?  (I know you don't TT)  That was a figurative question.
> 
> So that 90K every month loss...as if building cost wasn't high enough...for non-tters.  I like getting screw over.  I mean who doesn't?


I can make 90k in a single night from fishing.

90k is literally not that big of a deal. Nobody is ruining anything for us.


----------



## moonchu (Apr 23, 2020)

i think some of yall are getting definitions from different dictionaries. we can all have opinions, and that doesn't warrant attacking or telling others that they aren't allowed an opinion merely because theirs differs from yours. honestly, this mentality is so wack that i don't even want to bother posting in case i offend someone with _my_ opinion.

but here i am.
also would like to preface this with - i TT'd in my second copy of new leaf, so i'm not against it.

nintendo encourages people to play together, so i don't think that this is "cheating." and you can absolutely "cheat" in a noncompetitive game lol it's your game though, do whatever you want with it. i don't care how you play, it's not my island. let's not kid ourselves though - it seems fairly obvious to me that nintendo frowns upon time traveling. especially with this particular update in regards to changing turnip prices and the bell interest decrease. anyways, if you're time traveling to get a better price and buy more turnips and stuff like that, you are "cheating the system" because the developers have their idea of how they'd like people to play. again, doesn't make TTing wrong or w/e! doesn't affect me.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 23, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> If someone is going to TT to get a ton of interest they're going to do it. Doesnt matter if they time travel 1 year or 100 years. Theyll do as much TTing as they want to get the amount of bells they need.
> 
> 400 bells is a sea bass for god sake. I didnt even notice interest last month and I had over 10mil bells in the bank!



I had done TTing day by day to find a certain fox and I already got interest from the Bank of 9,999 and I was just like...I only went a week lol 
Honestly if Time Travellers really want good quick money they'd just do turnips lol


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Come to think of it, since I'm always broke and never have enough in my saving.  Does having it last minute before the month end give you that interest or do you have to have interest there for however many days like a real bank does?



I believe it's compounded on the balance at month start , rather than the daily average of the previous month.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



Krissi2197 said:


> 400 bells is a sea bass for god sake



TBF, A sea bass is actually about 650 bells.


----------



## Delphine (Apr 23, 2020)

I feel like people are asking more if things are "_considered_ cheating" and not if they _are_ "cheating". Same with time travel.
We don't really ask directly if it's cheating because deep down, well, you can usually tell whether you're cheating or not when playing a game! So I'm quite sad to see that we (myself including) care more about what other people (be them friends or total strangers) might be thinking about us & how we play. That's all I have to say about the title of the thread!

Now for the subject itself, I don't think it's widely considered cheating to do so. It's not controversial (what a strong word) like time traveling is. And besides even if it _was_ widely considered cheating, do so anyways if you're having fun doing it & it makes you happy & enjoy the game more!


----------



## Chicken Tender (Apr 23, 2020)

why is everything considered cheating in this game now? If that’s how you want to play then just do it lol


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 23, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> If someone is going to TT to get a ton of interest they're going to do it. Doesnt matter if they time travel 1 year or 100 years. Theyll do as much TTing as they want to get the amount of bells they need.
> 
> 400 bells is a sea bass for god sake. I didnt even notice interest last month and I had over 10mil bells in the bank!



Well that one less sea bass for dinner.  


Krissi2197 said:


> I can make 90k in a single night from fishing.
> 
> 90k is literally not that big of a deal. Nobody is ruining anything for us.



Don't count your chicken before it hatch (hopefully this saying is more correct).

This is only the start to combat TT, it will only get worst.  Okay potentially get worst since I feel I have to be extremely accurate with my word to not offend people apparently.  

90K from fishing?  By yourself or with CJ? Hmm... does night fishing give better fishes?

It make sense if you get coelacanth, oarfish, tuna, marlin but fishing is an expensive hobby, requires too many baits for the money making fishes.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



moonchu said:


> i think some of yall are getting definitions from different dictionaries. we can all have opinions, and that doesn't warrant attacking or telling others that they aren't allowed an opinion merely because theirs differs from yours. honestly, this mentality is so wack that i don't even want to bother posting in case i offend someone with _my_ opinion.
> 
> but here i am.
> also would like to preface this with - i TT'd in my second copy of new leaf, so i'm not against it.
> ...



I don't know why but your post made me laugh a bit.  Also what turnip price change? I only heard of interest rate change.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Well that one less sea bass for dinner.
> 
> 
> Don't count your chicken before it hatch (hopefully this saying is more correct).
> ...


By myself and selling to Nooks. Not even from CJ.

Surgeon fish, red snappers, butterfly fish, knifejaw, etc. All of these fish are at least 1k bells so after two pocket fulls of getting these fish itll net you about 80-90k depending on the amount of the types of fish you get.

It isnt really that hard. Just fish in the ocean lol


----------



## usa-chan (Apr 23, 2020)

lol some of yall really like derailing threads to make it about tting and it shows

anyway, i don't think going to others for a high turnip would be cheating, it just makes it easier than grafting for bugs, which can take hours. but if you feel uncomfortable doing that, i recommend having a group of friends that you ask for turnip prices every week. it helps you engage outside your own turnip prices, but you won't be getting the "easy" way out.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 23, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> I can make 90k in a single night from fishing.



During the first week, while waiting for Town Hall to unlock, I was making between 25-50k every 20 minutes fishing. I would time myself, and I averaged about 30 fish per 20 minutes. The goal is to catch every fish seen in the ocean. Don't scare away fish and just look for big ones. Unfortunately, this means catching horse mackerel. I know Sea Bass gets a lot of hate, but the real enemy is the horse mackerel.

Sea Bass (Common): 650 bells 400
Horse Mackerel (Ultra Comon): 150 bells.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I believe it's compounded on the balance at month start , rather than the daily average of the previous month.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020
> 
> ...


Are you sure? My guide app says 400. That may be wrong tho I dont pay attention to when i sell them.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 23, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Are you sure? My guide app says 400.



It's either wrong, or using past game pricing. I'm sure I seen 600+. I'll have to double check.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> 90K from fishing?  By yourself or with CJ? Hmm... does night fishing give better fishes?
> 
> It make sense if you get coelacanth, oarfish, tuna, marlin but fishing is an expensive hobby, requires too many baits for the money making fishes.



I rarely use bait unless I'm looking for a certain fish (and if I do, bait is super easy to get! Just time consuming, I dont know how it would be expensive LOL)
It's super easy to get decent fish if you dont mind taking some time. Oarfish are the sea bass of rare fish anyways LOLOL


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 23, 2020)

- REMOVED -


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 23, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Are you sure? My guide app says 400. That may be wrong tho I dont pay attention to when i sell them.





Krissi2197 said:


> By myself and selling to Nooks. Not even from CJ.
> 
> Surgeon fish, red snappers, butterfly fish, knifejaw, etc. All of these fish are at least 1k bells so after two pocket fulls of getting these fish itll net you about 80-90k depending on the amount of the types of fish you get.
> 
> It isnt really that hard. Just fish in the ocean lol



I got my master angler NM thingy today (only 1K NM lol) but I rarely fish.  2 inventory load of fishes is around 78 fishes but how many seabass and horse mackerel did you caught before you got 78 good fishes?  That mean you spend the entire night fishing and only got around 90K?

I mean how long did you spend fishing in the ocean?  Doesn't it get like boring?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



Sudsofsplash said:


> I rarely use bait unless I'm looking for a certain fish (and if I do, bait is super easy to get! Just time consuming, I dont know how it would be expensive LOL)
> It's super easy to get decent fish if you dont mind taking some time. Oarfish are the sea bass of rare fish anyways LOLOL



Time is money.  At least for me since I can use that time to farm butterflies instead which doesn't require RNG.  Not that I grind for anything in game.  Those yellow balloons are my ticket to bells in this game.  30K, 10K, 5K, and tons of 1K.  Good enough money to move a building in this game.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I got my master angler NM thingy today (only 1K NM lol) but I rarely fish.  2 inventory load of fishes is around 78 fishes but how many seabass and horse mackerel did you caught before you got 78 good fishes?  That mean you spend the entire night fishing and only got around 90K?
> 
> I mean how long did you spend fishing in the ocean?  Doesn't it get like boring?



I find fishing relaxing! I can spend a good hour or two fishing in the ocean (Preferably with bait, but any way works) and I usually get 11k or so for each full inventory.  It doesn't take that long for your inventory to fill out, especially with some bait.


----------



## niko2 (Apr 23, 2020)

This is purely my opinion, so don't feel offended. I feel it's more "cheating" trying to create a tarantula island (or farming golden stags in NL, but I'm guilty of having done that) than go sell turnips online if someone has a good price - only if they didn't get it by time traveling which I also consider "unethical". All IMHO, this is just how I like to play the game. I like grinding the first few weeks then investing in turnips and make some millions, so I don't have to catch bugs and fish anymore purely for money. Some people may feel that selling turnips online eliminates the risk of gambling on the stalk market, and that's true actually... in the end, just play how you feel like you want to play. "Cheating" in animal crossing is pretty subjective.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Apr 23, 2020)

For me, going to someone else's island to sell your turnips (with the exception of purposefully making an infinite loop so you can continue to buy and sell) is equivalent to trading or cataloging items with another player.

Unlike TTing, there are no blurred lines or grey areas where you have to think about if Nintendo intended you to be able to do so. When you visit another player's Nook's Cranny, you can very obviously ask for their turnip prices and sell your turnips. If Nintendo "didn't want you to do that", they would just make turnips like CJ and Flick where you can't sell on another island.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I got my master angler NM thingy today (only 1K NM lol) but I rarely fish.  2 inventory load of fishes is around 78 fishes but how many seabass and horse mackerel did you caught before you got 78 good fishes?  That mean you spend the entire night fishing and only got around 90K?
> 
> I mean how long did you spend fishing in the ocean?  Doesn't it get like boring?


I honestly dont catch horse mackerel that often. I know what their shadow looks like (similar to the squid I think) so I just scare them away.

Sea bass I just either release or sell. It isnt harmful to keep them to sell lol I usually dont catch too many anyway. I catch more red snappers than sea bass sometimes.

I dont spend the entire night fishing. Maybe an hour and a half at most. From 8:30 or 9 to the time Nooks closes (10pm) I just watch youtube videos or streams while I do so. Its relaxing to me. Far from boring.


----------



## Crash (Apr 23, 2020)

no. i can't imagine how this would be considered cheating - isn't it kinda the fun of the stalk market to help your friends sell for a good price? animal crossing has always been a game that encourages playing with friends, and turnips are part of that.

i don't understand the constant back and forth of what's considered cheating and what isn't since new horizons came out. i know the whole TT'ing argument has been around for quite a bit but it's really out of control lately. i will admit it bothered me seeing people with everything unlocked/completely decorated islands a week after the game came out, but ultimately just let people play the way they want to play. unless they're outright hacking their switch to sell unlimited NMT or give themselves unlimited bells, it doesnt matter. there's always gonna be some people that do that, and it sucks, but whining won't change it.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 23, 2020)

No, it's just playing the game. Nintendo wants us to profit off of multiplayer, you're not misusing it for personal gain.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 23, 2020)

niko2 said:


> This is purely my opinion, so don't feel offended. I feel it's more "cheating" trying to create a tarantula island (or farming golden stags in NL, but I'm guilty of having done that) than go sell turnips online if someone has a good price - only if they didn't get it by time traveling which I also consider "unethical". All IMHO, this is just how I like to play the game. I like grinding the first few weeks then investing in turnips and make some millions, so I don't have to catch bugs and fish anymore purely for money. Some people may feel that selling turnips online eliminates the risk of gambling on the stalk market, and that's true actually... in the end, just play how you feel like you want to play. "Cheating" in animal crossing is pretty subjective.


That's a good way of viewing it. Personally I dont find anything in AC cheating unless its actual hacking or taking advantage of glitches.

Each players way of playing is their own. People may find things they do to be considered "cheating" but in my opinion, I say let people do what they want, they're not actively harming people.


----------



## StiX (Apr 23, 2020)

I've done it myself and i do feel "bad" for it in a way. I mean, i would visit a time travelers island to buy cheap turnips then go to another time travelers island to sell them just because i don't want to time travel in my own game.

I have nothing against it. And i dont think it's cheating in a way people usually cheat i  games... but the game is not created to be played like this. (But i still do it cause it does make things a lil easier).


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 23, 2020)

niko2 said:


> This is purely my opinion, so don't feel offended. I feel it's more "cheating" trying to create a tarantula island (or farming golden stags in NL, but I'm guilty of having done that) than go sell turnips online if someone has a good price - only if they didn't get it by time traveling which I also consider "unethical". All IMHO, this is just how I like to play the game. I like grinding the first few weeks then investing in turnips and make some millions, so I don't have to catch bugs and fish anymore purely for money. Some people may feel that selling turnips online eliminates the risk of gambling on the stalk market, and that's true actually... in the end, just play how you feel like you want to play. "Cheating" in animal crossing is pretty subjective.



I guess this come as no surprise to anyone here that I too consider it cheating.  I don't do that, I don't make tarantula island nor did I destroy the ecosystem in New Leaf to get golden beatle.  I still got golden beatle and horned stag and everything without destroying the environment.

I don't know if I consider it as bad as the broken online stalk market mechanics however because everything they are doing is by themselves and not relying on other for bailout.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Apr 23, 2020)

I don't think it's cheating. It does feel kind of artificial (to me) if you're waiting in long lines with a bunch of strangers to make your transaction instead of playing the market with your friends but there's nothing wrong with it. It's just not fun to me personally and kills the fun of even playing the market.


----------



## Toot (Apr 23, 2020)

Yes it's cheating and you should be ashamed of yourself!


I'm kidding


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 23, 2020)

Toot said:


> Yes it's cheating and you should be ashamed of yourself!
> 
> 
> I'm kidding



Damn Nookling!


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 23, 2020)

If you dont like it then dont do it.
But dont decide what OTHER people should and shouldn't do.

This isn't a moral dilemma, this is Animal Crossing we're talking about. If a person has their turnips at 500+ whether through TT or naturally and allow people online to sell their turnips there...That's what they wanna do, you don't have to even be like "Well I THINK ITS CHEATING!!!!" Yeah, you can think that I guess, but like why does it matter to what other people do? Especially when that doesn't even affect you since...well you - I assume - don't sell your turnips at strangers places. 

It is in no way cheating as it is an intended feature in the game, but it isn't something you're forced to do.

In New Leaf I didn't touch the Stalk Market because I never had good prices, I didn't have friends with ACNL, and I just felt like it was too much work to find someone online with good prices.

I feel like this thread is utterly pointless honestly. It's up to opinion but everyone CAN play and DO whatever they want in their game, and whether its "cheating" or not doesn't matter LOL 

The only time I think any form of "cheating" is bad is when it's something like purchasing NMT for real money or hacking the game to get more IGB or NMT. That's something that I would consider immoral or cheating. But honestly, it's up to the player to either have a more customized experience or experience with real time or with friends and family only.

Honestly this thread just seems like total bait for "arguments". There's no reason to ask the question, because in the end the way you play the game is not dictated by other people but YOU.


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 23, 2020)

it's not cheating, nintendo encourages visiting other islands. if it were cheating then you wouldnt be allowed to buy/sell on other players islands, and hackers would be finding a workaround for it. if it's an intended game mechanic, it's not cheating.


----------



## astoria (Apr 23, 2020)

I’m just tired of people acting “holier than thou” in an animal crossing game, some people have turned this relaxing game into a competition


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2020)

Someone was telling me that you couldn't time travel for good prices   Anyways, going over peoples town to sell turnips is how the game was meant to be played. Now if you're TTing for good prices then that sure as Hell IS cheating! It gets a little iffy when you consider selling to TTed prices, especially if you have no way of knowing. All those horrible people charging visitors 50NMT and 500k each entry because they did SOOO MUCH WORK by changing their system clock is eeeehh terrible to say the least.

This is gonna be my only comment because it's so bothersome explaining the word cheat/exploits to people over and over again.


----------



## antony492 (Jun 3, 2020)

Been wrestling with this question myself. Going to a friends island, that is people you know and keeping track of their prices is one thing. But just sitting on an exchange where it is likely a few people are going to have good prices, is just against the spirit of the game.

Someone mentioned how the stalk market is a gamble. Where is the gamble if you are always going to get the best prices just sitting on the exchange. Anyone can do that!


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Jun 3, 2020)

I don't consider selling on another person's island cheating, it is part of the game and everyone can play however they want. How _you _want to play the game is entirely up to you, but there is no need to call other gaming styles cheating (not directed at you ) - it is just another style of playing. So yeah, if your playing style does not allow for selling on other islands, that is perfectly okay! I just don't really like the cheating or not cheating discourse (or 'spirit of the game' discourse) we have going on: it is utterly pointless in a game like Animal Crossing, since the game itself allows for all these different play styles. Everyone decides what the spirit of the game is by themselves.

For me, I have decided I want to take my game slow. The last two weeks I have participated in turnip trading on islands with high spikes, but I have decided for myself I do not want to buy and sell more than one inventory batch. That way, needing Bells will not be a problem while I also don't have too many (meaning I am not set for life in this game).


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 3, 2020)

I was originally against selling turnips on other islands (I had a self imposed rule that I can only earn bells by working for it via bug hunting/ fishing, selling in my own town). I don't see it as cheating however, and would never judge someone for doing it. Anyway, I was perfectly content at first making tarantula islands every night, but I was starting to not enjoy it. But the grind was okay at first. A little bit of annoying tedium to offset what I was enjoying the rest of the time with the game. Then the water bugs showed up and that was so much worse for me. So not only do I have to shop down trees, dig holes, pick flowers, just to set up the island. Now I had to catch every single water bug just to get rid of it. It was frustrating and after a few days of that, I decided that I'd rather enjoy my game than follow my self imposed rule. So I sold some turnips on someone else's island. And it was great! No stress, and I can quickly go back to enjoying my game because it doesn't take nearly 2 hours to do it, like tarantula hunting did. 

I think it's okay to follow self imposed rules and to consider certain things "cheating" for your play style. For example, I refuse to catch fish or bugs on other islands, and I have to complete my fossil exhibit with only fossils I dig up in my town. Doing otherwise would be cheating for my play style. But it definitely isn't cheating for a lot of people! That's how I see things. 

How much bells someone has in their game has no effect on me whatsoever, so I'm happy to let them play their way ^_^


----------



## greenvoldemort (Jun 3, 2020)

No way in hell!!!! in any means, i think its being encouraged by nintendo as it encourages people to buy nintendo online if anything! so dont feel like a cheater for using turnip exchange.. although if anything you should feel cheated, because wheew! those entry prices break my bank sometimes :’( !!


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jun 3, 2020)

This is always a subject of debate for several years now. (That also includes time traveling.) My definition of cheating depends on how the developers designed the game. Obviously, if it's something that they didn't intend to design, they would patch the game. (Hence, we have those fixes about players exploiting bugs. People who exploit those are _cheating_.)

Secondly, Nintendo is nice enough *not to* *police* the game. You can imagine some other games require an Internet connection before you can even play offline just to prevent any form of cheating. (I am glad they didn't go that route.)


----------

